# Dead Hollywood Theme with Mummy Awards



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can put up lots of horror movie posters and set up some monster dummies in chairs as the "audience" for the awards show.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

If it was me, I would go for a Film Noir themed-invitation, like the old horror movie posters. We used one for a Halloween fundraiser we through a few years ago. Since it's Hollywood, the movie poster-type could work really well.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my pinterest board, hope u find some things that work 

http://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-dead-carpet/

And if your doing mummies, you can find some tutorials here
http://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweenegyptiancurse-of-the-mummy/


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I definitely like the old movie poster idea, Mysterymaiden & Atomic Mystery Monster.... I will print them on a big plotter printer, cut and tape to existing frames already hanging. thank you both.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

OOOHHH, I already started following you on Pinterest. Still looking for a costume for my husband and myself. Loved your half dead Marilyn. thank you.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We always have a grave yard in the front as guests are approaching. I am thinking of using the arch at the front door and the arch that continues into the little foyer as the entry to the Event. I bought a red carpet from Oriental Traders that I will use approaching the front door. Possibly Red drapes pulled back to frame the entry. I would love to rent the spot light for the front. Will have to check those rental prices. In the entrance, I am thinking of the lobby of the Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel. I have a small Victorian desk that I will use for Check-in. Hopefully, I will be able to collect some old items that has been suggested on this site.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

This was our theme 2 years ago.

We included all famous dead folks and not just Hollywood stars.

http://www.pinterest.com/pam2/halloween-2012-famous-dead-persons-halloween-ball/


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I also used this website as inspiration.

http://www.fishcat.com/fdpb/concept.html


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't know if you want a paper invite but I instantly thought about the small trophies / awards like Oscar that DG or party stores have. You could get cheese cloth and wrap them like mummies. If that would be to expensive than maybe you could use the same idea as costume prizes. Just a thought but maybe make your powder room the tower elevator. I really wish that I would have road the tower ride the 2 times I went to Disney just so I could see the decor but I am scared of drop rides, lol. I will ride any coaster but no drop rides. Love your idea of the spot lights but if you can't rent one maybe you could create a smaller version with some spot lighting from a home store. How about a decrepit Hollywood sign with a strobe lighting?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the dead celebrity idea. Can't wait to see what you come up with for decorations.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oriental trading has those little rubber bendy mummies. Might have a scroll rolled up with info and wrap it's arms around it. Dollar tree may even have some. Dollar tree also has the little trophies in a 4 pack in the party section.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great idea. I will go by Dollar Tree today. I saw the bendable mummies on Oriental Trading. I ordered 2 packs and will incorporate them into the centerpieces. I always use hurricanes with pillar candle for light as we have our party mostly outside. I am thinking linking them around the hurricane in a circle. Thank you.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts. I got mummy statues that have the same pose as the Oscar for the costume prizes. I found them last year at Home Goods. They are about 8"-10" tall. I will post a picture of them from home. 
Definitely, the powder room will be the tower elevator!! I saw an idea on this website for the old fashioned floor thing that goes above the door.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Found on another thread, the idea of sending a room key as part of the invitation. I ordered these today to be incorporated into an invite.







I am thinking of an after 'Awards' party at the Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel. Sending the guest their room key. Still need to elaborate on this.....


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Found this last year at Home Goods. Love that store!!!!
I will replace a painting in our entry with this. Plan to use open eye screws to hang room keys in each cubby.







Then use a Victorian desk that I have for the 'Check-in' in front of this. I plan on using the 5 foot Posable Skeleton, from Costco, dressed in a 'Bellboy' outfit behind the desk.
These will be the same key that will be attached to each invitation. More on that later....... (After I figure that out)


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

I love the key invite idea, bettyboop! I bet your guests will get a kick out of it.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I picked up some cool old style suitcases from Home Goods yesterday. A little pricy but plan on giving to my daughter for decorating her new house after the party. hahaha, that's how I justified the purchase!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Received the keys today. They are fabulous. Great quality. Still deciding if I should take the key out of the box or send with a paper invite. What do you think??


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

In the foyer will be my check in desk. I will use a Victorian desk that I have with a Bell Clerk attending. Attached pictures show the progression of the building of the Bell Clerk.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome bellboy and accessories


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

There is a really great thread on the Forum about a Haunted Hotel theme. Check that out for some ideas. Also - I would recommend you check out the book "Hollywood Babylon." It has gruesome stories about Hollywood murders, tragedies, etc. There are a surprising number of unsolved / unresolved cases in Hollywood - Thelma Todd, Thomas Ince, William Desmond Taylor.... You could even have a "How Did I Die" game matching the actor to the mode or place of death or a wall of "Gone too Soon" photos of actors who died young. There are also loads of publicity shots and old movie stills online. I actually just found 3 8x10 publicity photos of John Barrymore for $1.99 each at a thrift store - very dark & broody. I plan to use them in my haunted house as portraits of my mad scientist uncle.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Great idea on the bellman's cap


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great, Eviejenn. I will definitely check the links out. thank you.



Eviejenn said:


> There is a really great thread on the Forum about a Haunted Hotel theme. Check that out for some ideas. Also - I would recommend you check out the book "Hollywood Babylon." It has gruesome stories about Hollywood murders, tragedies, etc. There are a surprising number of unsolved / unresolved cases in Hollywood - Thelma Todd, Thomas Ince, William Desmond Taylor.... You could even have a "How Did I Die" game matching the actor to the mode or place of death or a wall of "Gone too Soon" photos of actors who died young. There are also loads of publicity shots and old movie stills online. I actually just found 3 8x10 publicity photos of John Barrymore for $1.99 each at a thrift store - very dark & broody. I plan to use them in my haunted house as portraits of my mad scientist uncle.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Made a Key holder to hang on the wall in the foyer of my house.
I purchased the box from Home Goods last year when I found it. Thought I could make good use of it.
I used open screw eyes to hang the keys. And printed Vintage Air Mail envelopes from a Google search.
I love the way it turned out....


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The Invites are finally done and in the mail tomorrow. Not the best, but I'm running out of time. I like them in the mail be September 1st. I changed direction so many times and totally trashed the last one, started over and came up with this.
This a 3 component invitation sent in one Flat 6" x 8" Mailer from uLine.com. I wanted to get in the Mummy awards for the Best Costume trophies, the Haunted Hotel and the guests reservation for accommodations in Room 13, with sending them their Room Key.
The last picture is one of four Mummy trophies that will be given for Best Costumes, I used a photo of it in Photoshop to make the Invitations.



































Now on to the next project.............


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome ideas!! Love your keybox!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Everything is awesome! Really like the invites and trophy!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Building my High Top Table decorations:
Skeletons were purchased at Dollar Tree.
I wrapped each one with 1" strips of Cheese cloth, allowing some of the skeleton to show through.
I used a little coffee to stain some of the cloth, (not all).
Using little glue dots, I stood them around a hurricane.
Tied them around with the jute string that was included on the card.
I am using black long tablecloths with gold toppers, that I purchased on Tableclothfactory.com.
In the Hurricanes, I will put black beans and a white pillar candle.





















I will post pictures after the party with the finished table decorations.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a number of old photos in frames in my living room and bar. So I printed some portraits of old Hollywood Horror movie stars and some monsters on Glossy Photo paper. Then I cut out the image so that I could use a little back-to-back tape to attach to the glass in front of my photographs.
I think it will be quite subtle but a real kick when guests start to notice. hahaha


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Using the AtmosFearfx.com video DVD, Unliving Portraits, I made this prop for the powder room. I plan on hanging it on the wall behind the toilet.
I bought a framed shadow box at JoAnn's. Using an app called "Loopy", I downloaded the video on my iPad and put it in the shadow box.
On the night of the party, I will turn it on and let it run until the battery goes dead. The volume will be just loud enough so that the guests will hear it when using the toilet. Oooohhhh, this will be fun!!! LOL


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL, people won't want to leave the bathroom!



bettyboop said:


> Using the AtmosFearfx.com video DVD, Unliving Portraits, I made this prop for the powder room. I plan on hanging it on the wall behind the toilet.
> I bought a framed shadow box at JoAnn's. Using an app called "Loopy", I downloaded the video on my iPad and put it in the shadow box.
> On the night of the party, I will turn it on and let it run until the battery goes dead. The volume will be just loud enough so that the guests will hear it when using the toilet. Oooohhhh, this will be fun!!! LOL
> View attachment 222234


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Hahaha, or they will leave running and make a mess!


dawnski said:


> lol, people won't want to leave the bathroom!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Finished the photos in frames on my living room wall. Love the way this turned out.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

One week and counting.....
Entry way to the house with the reception desk for Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The voting cards for "Best Costumes": 
(I used white, blank business cards from office supply store.)
Front:







Back


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Our menu from the Chef that caters the party:


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish I could come!!!

This looks like it's going to be so much fun! Great work!

Love how the family pics turned out.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Today's project: compliments of Pumpkinpie..... thank you







Red Rope Stanchions: Build three wooden stands, attach several Styrofoam balls on top and spray the entire thing gold. Use pool noodles or pipe insulation, spray painted red & duct tape stripe


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Decorated the chandelier over the dining table where food will be served buffet style.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Another party behind us. I am very pleased with the results and everyone had a great time. What is really special is our guests appreciate all the details and effort that goes into creating the event. Many thanks to my son-in-laws, daughters and husband for helping with everything. They make it fun and soooo worth the effort.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

This was our Service Elevator. Made with styrofoam insulation board, spray painted with rust and grey primer, added metallic gold and black.
It fit perfectly at our double door coat closet with notching out the hinges. Added spray painted letters found at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Everything looked fabulous. So great when your guests can get into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is the transformation of a clock from Hobby Lobby into my tombstone style radio. I used this in the powder room with the soundtrack that I got from this website. The face of the clock was removed and replaced with cut balsa wood and burlap. Really cool.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Started on 2015 - CarnEVIL 
Everyone enjoyed 2014 theme though. Thanks to all on this site. Glad to be amongst so many talented people!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, everything turned out so fantastic! I love it all, but I am especially taken with your awesome "red carpet" entryway! That is sooooo fun & I would love to be a guest walking up to a party like that! Love, love, love it!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

You did a wonderful job on this theme bettyboop! Love how your guests dressed for the occasion. The entrance is gorgeous and the skelly photographer and spotlight are a great touch.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, it all turned out fantastic. Love all the costumes! Joan Crawford made me laugh.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Very Nice Job! You can see all the Time & Effort you put into having a wonderful night for you friends, who did awesome on their costumes! Love the Menu!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks AMAZING! You really got the feeling of an Awards Party -- for the departed! Such attention to detail! Your party must be the hottest Halloween invite in town! 

Can't wait to see you you do next year!


----------

